# Reparar Minitorno Black and Decker



## renzoeze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola, tengo un minitorno Black and Decker como este:







resulta que despues de un tiempo me funcionaba solo a velocidad maxima, sin importar en que posicion estuviera el selector de velocidad. Hasta que llegó un momento en que lo encendí y adentro hizo un fogonazo y saltaron las protecciones de la casa. Lo desarmé y estaba todo negro, tenia unas pistas cortadas (que ya las reparé) y tenia un triac reventado. El triac decía: T43580. En esta web encontre que recomendaron reemplazar ese triac por el TIC263. Así que lo reemplacé por el TIC263. Cuando lo pruebo volvió a saltar las protecciones de la casa, pero en este caso no hizo ningun fogonazo, lo desarmé y a simple vista no se reventó nada.

¿Alguna ayudita para arreglar este minitorno? (Les recuerdo que soy principiante )

Les dejo algunas fotos de la plaqueta, por si les ayuda en algo.


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola, tendrias que desarmarlo todo y medir las bobinas si hay alguna espira cortada o simple vista esta quemado algo (rotor, estator) si el rotor tiene continuidad entre delgas.
Descartando que este todo bien, probalo directo con una lampara en serie y si es posible una termina individual a la de la instalacion (todo sin el variador) si funcionana proba el variador con una lampara a ver si funciona (podes invertir los pasos, probar variador primero y despues el minitorno).
Otra cosa, fijate que tiene un varistor (si no me equivoco), fijate si no esta en corto y por eso te salta la termica


----------



## rash (Jul 11, 2011)

comprueba bien que no hay cortocircuito en las pistas arregladas y todo lo que te comenta fredd2

saludos

rash


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 11, 2011)

Verifica el DIAC y el varistor (o eso parece)


----------



## zopilote (Jul 11, 2011)

El fogonazo indica que se puso en funcionamiento el varistor del circuito. Y lo de que funcionaba solo a maxima velocidad se debe a que algun pin se desconecto del circuito, podria se  el reostato o algun condensado grande, tendras que buscarlo.


----------



## renzoeze (Jul 13, 2011)

El bobinado del motor lo medi con el tester y aparentemente esta bien. 

¿Como hago para controlar con el tester el DIAC y el VARISTOR?

Gracias muchachos por sus respuestas.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 13, 2011)

el varistor, al contrario de un fusible, cierra el circuito, no lo abre asi que para medirlo usa el tester en el probador de continuidad o en el ohmetro, si te marca continuidad o una resistencia muy baja está malo, si no es así y marca una resistencia muy alta o infinita (sencillamente no amrca nada :B) está bueno, el diac reemplazalo de todas formas, nada pierdes con reemplazarlo, al igual que las resistencias y los capacitores que no son para nada dificiles de conseguir :B

si te funcó el motor solo con una lampara en serie entonces SI ES EL VARIADOR, de lo contrario pobre minitorno, te costará mucho encontrar un motor = (al menos que lo modifiques y lo dejes para 12v con un motor de secador de pelo :B)


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2011)

El diac y el varistor marcan infinito en resistencia en cualquier posicion, pero cuando el varistor funciona es un cortocircuito total, marcando poca resistencia.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 13, 2011)

yo ya habría mandado lejos el circuito y lo armo de nuevo afuera con una perillita :B


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 13, 2011)

renzoeze dijo:


> El bobinado del motor lo medi con el tester y aparentemente esta bien.
> 
> ¿Como hago para controlar con el tester el DIAC y el VARISTOR?
> 
> Gracias muchachos por sus respuestas.



Antes de probar el variador, proba si te funciona el motor, no sea cosa que arregles el variador y tengas el motor quemado, para probarlo hace como te dije ponele una lampara en serie y enchufalo a 220v, si esta en corto brillara la lampara como si estuviese directo, si esta bien encendera menos y el motor va a arrancar a medias.
Saludos


----------



## renzoeze (Jul 14, 2011)

Bueno gente, lamentablemente el rotor tiene unos bobinados cortados, asi que ahora si que va a tener que ir al tacho de basura. 

¿Podré hacer algo con lo que quedó?

Gracias a todos por haberme ayudado.


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guardalo para repuestos, ya sea por el hilo del bobinado, por el variador etc. 
Saludos


----------



## renzoeze (Jul 14, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Guardalo para repuestos, ya sea por el hilo del bobinado, por el variador etc.
> Saludos



Ok fredd2, gracias. Vi que tiene un puente rectificador pequeño, capaz que me sirve. Pero una lastima lo queria para agujerear los PCB del futuro...


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mira, jugado por jugado y lo queres arreglar (o intentar) fijate si podes ubicar los hilos que estan cortados y donde van, los añadis y probas, pero te adelanto que son tan finos que son jorobado de encontrar.
Personalmente b&d no me gusta ni para hobby prefiero bosch o bien barato como tophouse, las herramientas b&d todas me salieron malisimas (siempre hablando para hacer pavadas), comprate un tophouse o alguno economico, si no lo reventas duran mucho.
Saludos


----------



## renzoeze (Jul 15, 2011)

fredd2 dijo:


> Mira, jugado por jugado y lo queres arreglar (o intentar) fijate si podes ubicar los hilos que estan cortados y donde van, los añadis y probas, pero te adelanto que son tan finos que son jorobado de encontrar.
> Personalmente b&d no me gusta ni para hobby prefiero bosch o bien barato como tophouse, las herramientas b&d todas me salieron malisimas (siempre hablando para hacer pavadas), comprate un tophouse o alguno economico, si no lo reventas duran mucho.
> Saludos



Me voy a fijar de nuevo pero cuando medi eran varios los bobinados cortados.

Si no va, veré si compro un soporte de banco para la agujereadora o una agujereadora de banco, aunque este ultimo no se si llego, jeje.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 17, 2011)

amigo, ¿puedes subir fotos del motor de la herramienta?, puede que te diga de adonde puedes sacar uno de similar forma.


----------



## renzoeze (Jul 20, 2011)

ls2k dijo:


> amigo, ¿puedes subir fotos del motor de la herramienta?, puede que te diga de adonde puedes sacar uno de similar forma.



Acá van unas fotos. El código que figura sobre el motor es:

  207
3C49

aunque me parece que está cortado.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 20, 2011)

bastante raro el motorcito diré...quizas unos de destornillador inalámbrico te sirva o puedes adaptar el mandril del "minitorno" (que no se llama así pero.... minitaladro-esmerialdor) al destornillador inalámbrico y mediante un circuito externo de pwm aumentarle la velocidad


----------

